# Thoughts on Riesling clone 17 on 101-14 rootstock for NY zone 6a



## NewOrleans (Apr 12, 2013)

I have been having a hard time finding Riesling available to plant this year in NY, but did find some clone 17 on 101-14 rootstock in CA.

My question is would this cobination work ok in zone 61, orleans county NY?

Any thoughts would be appreciated! See also my post about muscadines in my zone if you have any knowledge about them.


----------



## FL Steve (Apr 13, 2013)

Try Double A in Fredonia, Chatauqua County or Grafted Grapevine in Phelps, ontario County. Both should be able to help, I have quite a few on 3309 and also 101-14 and they are fine. You should be fine. I am not familiar with that clone but Riesling is one of the more hardy viniferas. The Lake will help you out some.


----------



## NewOrleans (Apr 14, 2013)

Double A was sold out but I am buying about 75 other vines form them... 

I am debating this option buying form a CA company with this clone I dont know... I just dont want to wait another year to start riesling


----------

